# Natural Ultramix at Big Lots



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They had puppy and weight management formulas, $15 for 15 lbs and $5 for 5 lbs. 

Natural ULTRAMIX Puppy Formula - Castor & Pollux Pet Works

Natural ULTRAMIX Weight Management Formula for Dogs - Castor & Pollux Pet Works


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I miss the Big Lots that use to be out here! Those deals are so nice! :frown:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> They had puppy and weight management formulas, $15 for 15 lbs and $5 for 5 lbs.
> 
> Natural ULTRAMIX Puppy Formula - Castor & Pollux Pet Works
> 
> Natural ULTRAMIX Weight Management Formula for Dogs - Castor & Pollux Pet Works


What state are you in?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

NC (Matthews), but I heard from members on another board that live in different states that they also had 30 lb bags as well. It may be sold out at one store, so its worth checking out another one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

A brand new BIG LOTS just opened near me. Haven't yet had a chance to check it out. I'm sure there are great deals!

Thank you for the tip, Unosmom.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I'll have to check out the stores near Fayetteville, the food doesn't look to bad. Thanks unosmom


----------

